# Glow In The Dark Plants



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone use glow in the dark plants for their aquarium?

Just wondering if its good or bad to use.

Thanks


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never heard of glow in the dark plants, could you name some? I'd love to have some in my tank.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Supposedly the phosphors used for these things are safe. It's as tacky and grotesque as you can get IMO... But safe yes. I imagine the glowing plants annoy fish attempting to sleep.

*I've never heard of glow in the dark plants, could you name some? I'd love to have some in my tank.*

They're plastic  I think Penn Plaxx makes them.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Supposedly the phosphors used for these things are safe. It's as tacky and grotesque as you can get IMO... But safe yes. I imagine the glowing plants annoy fish attempting to sleep.
> 
> *I've never heard of glow in the dark plants, could you name some? I'd love to have some in my tank.*
> 
> They're plastic  I think Penn Plaxx makes them.


I thought they were alive. Lol

Why have plastic plants when you can have real ones?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I thought they were alive. Lol
> 
> Why have plastic plants when you can have real ones?


Plastic plants can't die, fish don't eat them. If they are uprooted, it doesn't matter. They can glow in the dark. You can remove a plastic plant, put it in a drawer for 3 years, and then use it again, they require no lighting and no other consideration, etc.


----------



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

i just got a black light this after noon thinking it might make my plants glow...well, it sorta does, but am a little disappointed. i think a blue led will work better


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Suen said:


> i just got a black light this after noon thinking it might make my plants glow...well, it sorta does, but am a little disappointed. i think a blue led will work better


FYI... black light isn't good for fish or us


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fish_Man said:


> FYI... black light isn't good for fish or us


The UVA that is contained in these kind of UV lights is probably harmless (unless you are shining it directly into your eyes, or placing it onto your skin for prolonged periods of time...)


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> The UVA that is contained in these kind of UV lights is probably harmless (unless you are shining it directly into your eyes, or placing it onto your skin for prolonged periods of time...)


ah ok... I was wondering cause I read in one of the news articles from BA saying black light is bad.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> FYI... black light isn't good for fish or us


 ....that explains a lot. I remember in my youth falling asleep with the black light on so all those black light posters stay illuminated. How many of you folks did that out there???

Only me....okay never mind....


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

^ oh no, I remember having glow in the dark everything.. hypnotic discs, lava lamps, beaded curtains.. and i'm only 24.. LOL


I think the glow plants would be tacky and annoy the fish.

Although, I have seen glow sand I was interested in seeing if it was aquaria safe.. for some nice tank floor detailing, but meh. i like my natural look


----------

